# Running FreeBSD from within Windows XP



## MNIHKLOM (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi sirs,

I am using Windows XP now. Windows is not my operating system but I have no hardware to install and run FreeBSD at this remote area. Is there any program that allows me to use FreeBSD with the available hardware that is running Windows XP now?

Many thanks for any help and hints and for your times.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes, download and install VirtualBox. It will give you a virtual machine, within a virtual machine you can run anything, FreeBSD, Linux and even another Windows.

How well it performs depends on the processor that's in the box and you do need enough RAM but it works like a charm and is great to try out different operating systems without having to mess with the one you have running now.


----------



## MNIHKLOM (Nov 13, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, download and install VirtualBox. It will give you a virtual machine, within a virtual machine you can run anything, FreeBSD, Linux and even another Windows.
> 
> How well it performs depends on the processor that's in the box and you do need enough RAM but it works like a charm and is great to try out different operating systems without having to mess with the one you have running now.



Hi,

I am burning a FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE ISO now and going to start new operating system afterwards. I just want to compile a few small programs in C and learn some FreeBSD internals.

Once again, thanks for your time and your valuable help and hints are appreciated.

With best regards,
MNIHKLOM.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2013)

No need to burn anything, VirtualBox can boot the ISO image. Just load it in the settings for the CD drive.


----------

